# Please need install manual atlas copco gn7.2



## Belkhadem Fouad (Apr 25, 2019)

Dears,

Please need help with atlas copco GN7.2 dual output screw compresor,there is several outputs,one from the tank i think it's for wet compressed air and one for nitrogen (for sure),

And 2 output near the dryer manual output i font know fir what use.

And 2 other output i suppose for oxygen (just a guess).

So please any help is welcome.


----------

